# Looking for All steel Sig Recommendation



## rdtompki (May 15, 2013)

My wife and I have a small "collection" of S&W M&P (2x22, 2x9mm and 2x40 cal). I'd really like to own just one all metal autoloader before California completely caves in. Sig has a much deserved reputation. I don't want a new caliber so 9mm or 40cal with a preference for 40 cal since that's what I shoot. Prior to year's end I can buy something not on our roster using SSE so almost any Sig that is available is viable. All suggestions welcome. If I go down this path I can only hope I don't like it (much) more than my M&P; the financial consequences would be dire.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

My favorite Sig, that I consider the "bells & whistles" model has to be the P226 Tac Ops (9mm & .40cal). It features the classic 226 design with:

Extended Beavertail
Four 20rd Mags standard
SRT trigger system (short reset)
Fiber Optic Front w/Night Sight
Rear Night Sigjts
Aggressive Textured Combat Grip
Attachment Rail
Oversized Beveled Magwell
Extended Mag Release Button

I think that's about it, lol... this gun is maxed out from the factory. Shoots and handles like a dream!









Also available in a 1911 version.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

If you want .40 I recommend the P229. Compact and smooth, it is a work horse of a pistol.


----------



## acepilot (Dec 16, 2012)

I love my P226 in .40 cal...


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

A lot of nice Sigs to choose from. 226 TacOps, Mk25, etc. to name a few.


----------



## rdtompki (May 15, 2013)

I'm lean toward a P226 TacOps, probably in 40 cal (same as my M&Ps). With our infamous SSE probably disappear at years' end I'll have to time things to allow plenty of time to get through the system. Fortunately, we have someone good only 50 miles away who is currently SSE'ing our new M&Ps.


----------



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

How about a P210?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

It's really hard to go wrong with a Sig. It all just comes down to a personal preference.


----------



## rdtompki (May 15, 2013)

Just to add one additional question to my thread, I'm absolutely fine with the recoil on my "plastic" M&P 40. Anyone out there fired both an M&P and Sig P226 (or similar) in the same caliber, either 9mm or 40 cal? I'm guessing the greater weight of the Sig probably compensates for the higher bore access, but I wouldn't mind hearing from someone with real life experience with the two handguns.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I have shot both, and to be honest I found the recoil to be similar. Recoil is going to come into play more so with the bullet itself than with a comparably size gun. Shooting +P vs standard pressure rounds will typically show you more of a difference than the gun itself. I've fired thousands of different calibers in various size guns, and the recoil is all very similar when shooting a comparable gun in size. A lot of reviews I see where ppl are comparing the M&P to the Glock or Sig always seem to have this artist analysis..."the recoil seems to be more managable in the M&P"...poppycock! It's all relative to be honest. Different strokes for different folks, but I have found that recoil really isn't the issue b/c of the gun. Depends on the ammo you're putting through it, so practice with what you're going to carry so that you can get used to it and be able to "manage" it better.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

My Sig Sauer P226 X5 Elite










My Sig P229 Elite










My Sig P229 Scorpion Elite










All good shooters - I mean good shooters.

All heavy 

:smt1099


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, those are all exceptional weapons, but do pack a punch in the belt. LOL


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Get a CZ SP-01. Cheaper, easier to stay on target for follow up shots. No down side. I was going to say more rounds in magazine than any 9mm Sigs I am aware of. In California, that's not an issue.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Cheaper, yes, but Sigs are very accurate. Although the shooter makes the biggest difference, I have never had an issue getting back on target with a Sig. The mags I had for my P226 held 18 rounds. Not bad at all! Nothing against the CZ! Love the ergonomics of that pistol, but I find it hard to believe it is any easier to reacquire the target than the Sig.


----------



## n4aof (May 25, 2011)

Bottom line: If you have decided on an all metal Sig in .40S&W, just go HANDLE the 226, the 229 and the 239 to see which you like best --- these are all basically the same gun with the difference being in size -- the 229 is just a 226 with a 1/2" shorter barrel and a slightly shorter grip -- the 239 is a little smaller again in both dimensions and is a single stack to make it thinner,


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 to what he said ^^^^

Good luck and let us know what you buy.

You'll never regret buying a Sig.

Admittedly I got the Sig sickness :anim_lol: :smt082

:smt1099


----------

